# Perturbation Mail Orange



## xdc (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai quelques soucis avec mes comptes mail (2 orange, 1 .mac). j'ai régulièrement un message qui m'indique un impossibilité de réception de mes courriers :
"Le serveur de messagerie a refusé laccès au compte «*Orange*» car un administrateur ou un autre client de courrier lutilisait lorsque Mail a essayé de se connecter. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.

Erreur détectée par le serveur : Unable to lock maildrop"

Savez vous ce que cela signifie réellement et comment pourrais je régler cela efficacement.
je vous remercie tous pour votre soutien.  à bientôt


----------



## demougin (1 Février 2008)

je ne pense pas que ce soit orange qui pose problème, mais quelqu'un d'autre doit utiliser ton compte, poses toi la question de qui connait  les login/password du compte


----------



## xdc (1 Février 2008)

a priori il n'y a que moi. dois-je changer d'identifiant ? mais cela ne me le fait pas tout le temps. c'est surtout après une période d'inactivité de mon imac. après tout rentre dans la normale.

que faire, que faire ?


----------



## powerjaja (21 Avril 2009)

xdc a dit:


> a priori il n'y a que moi. dois-je changer d'identifiant ? mais cela ne me le fait pas tout le temps. c'est surtout après une période d'inactivité de mon imac. après tout rentre dans la normale.
> 
> que faire, que faire ?



J'ai le même problème, même message. Pourtant depuis l'iPhone ça passe et en Webmail aussi... c'est seulement sur Mail que ça déconne, quelque soit l'ordinateur (j'ai essayé sur 2 différents)


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2009)

les questions usuelles

1- reglage de releve 
trop rapide et ca bloque
eviter le 1 mn
( et parfois le 5 mns vazouille sur certains comptes)

2- As tu regardé en ligne si tu as beaucoup de messages prets à etre chargés 
ET
le nombre de Spam est il elevé

( bloqués par Orange ou par Mail?)


----------

